# Nightmare Playgrounds 2011



## Mortissanguine (Mar 30, 2008)

Video from this year. I hope to be putting up a longer video with more nuggets, but it will likely be about 7 minutes long...so for those of us with short attention spans.....a bunny!






Walk through from this year.






Also, a quick demo of our bracing...we had the haunt get moved 6 inches one year by people slamming in to the walls. The whole structure. Yup. Each wall weighs a lot...so that is an amazing amount of repeated force. We learned from that and brace for it now.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

LOVE IT Mort....!!
The monster is truly great...
Outstanding wall graphics in the maze........
Overall....VERY NICE....!


----------



## Mortissanguine (Mar 30, 2008)

*Inspiration*

We were inspired by going to West Coast Haunters Convention. Henry Miller, (Scream at the Beach) was doing these wicked black and white murals that were creepy and amazing. The crew told me I had to check them out, so I did and was wowed. They talked for weeks of how﻿ those walls would look and how much fun they would be.

I remembered the Stephen Gammell illustrations form Scary Stories as a kid and made sure I had a copy on hand for the artists to reference for inspiration.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm with Beelce - those wall graphics are beautiful.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

WOw you packed a lot into a Garage. I to Love the wall Graphics... Well laid out. Excellent.


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

OUTSTANDING! Love the drop panels and graphics are superb- I hope you don't mind if I use that idea for a small community haunt next year... looks like just the ticket for our small space.


----------



## Mortissanguine (Mar 30, 2008)

nimblemonkey said:


> OUTSTANDING! Love the drop panels and graphics are superb- I hope you don't mind if I use that idea for a small community haunt next year... looks like just the ticket for our small space.


Well, since it wasn't really my idea to begin with feel free to steal away. I am of the opinion that there really isn't a such thing as an original idea anyway, only new interpretations. The more we grow and share the better we all get.


----------

